# Coude Catheter



## gran1989 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello
I am a Pro Fee coder. I'm not sure if I use 51702 or 51703 for the statement below. Can someone help me please?

ED MD states:

_" I cleaned and prepped the area. Using strict sterile technique, I was unable to insert another 3-way. I met resistance. I was able to insert a Coude catheter. I irrigated and it drained easily 200mL of urine without blood or clots. I did discuss the case with Dr. Urology. He is aware my concern is I had to use a smaller catheter and this, too, could obstruct. He may need to be seen..... Again the patient has a Foley change because it looks like it was obstructed with debris. Coude has been established and irrigated with excellent results..."_


Thank you


----------

